# Does Windows Defender conflict with Avast!



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I just involved Avast recently (switched from McAfee)

Action Center has small message somewhere where it says Defender clashes with Avast, is this true or should I be fine?


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

1.Please refer to this link...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ender-and-can-i-run-it-with-avast-542953.html

2. Did you use the McAfee uninstaller when removing it? {prior to installing Avast.}

http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I used MCPR. I downloaded it. I remember running it.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Just wondering, what happens f one doesn't run it?


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Often, if you DON'T use the appropriate uninstall tool, remnants remain causing conflict, hangs, frozen screens etc..


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

JMH3143 said:


> Often, if you DON'T use the appropriate uninstall tool, remnants remain causing conflict, hangs, frozen screens etc..


I haven't really got any of those, but now I have myself scaring myself that I did not actually run the program (but I am positive I have, just paranoid).


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

If you have not experienced problems don't worry.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I have a bit of OCD about things like this.
I'll play some Civ V to get my mind off of it


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

You are welcome.
Good luck!


----------

